# chloe and puppy



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

These were taken a few minutes ago. The puppy is 17 days old here. She weights 3.9 ounces. She weighted 2.5 at birth.
Note the big yawn in the next to last pic.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

What an itty bitty cute thing. Chloe does look much better. I hope they continue to get better.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so cute.Chloe looks a whole lot better.They are both very cute.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

amyscrazy said:


> What an itty bitty cute thing. Chloe does look much better. I hope they continue to get better.


Thanks, Amy everyone has been so supportive. It has really helped me.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww she is so cute! Glad to see Chloe is doing much better!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Awe! So cute!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww! So tiny! I *kiss* Chloe and little baby on the top of the head.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what sweet pics. I'm glad they are both doing well now.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh thank you for these pics... Chloe does look better in these shots. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

awwwww how precious


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awwwww mum and baby are beautiful........


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

So sweet  how wonderful


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Chloe is soo beautiful... Glad she's so much better now!! Really love the little pup so so cute and adorable!!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad to hear they are doing better, they are both really precious.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Seriously cute!  Glad to hear they're both doing well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, such a tiny wee thing! I'm glad everyone is doing well - they both look great and baby is just gorgeous!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww how sweet! 

I simply adore them both!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sooo tiny,it's a little fighter love the look on mums face.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, of course I think they're absolutely beautiful. skwerlylove I passed on your "kiss" lol. I will keep you all updated with their recovery.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awwww! so small and cutee!!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh just look at Chloe's "concerned" expression as you are holding her baby!
Bless her little heart.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

So glad to hear, and see, that mom and babe are doing better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> So glad to hear, and see, that mom and babe are doing better. Keep up the good work.


Thank you Lisa, you played a big part in saving this baby.


----------

